# Breaking in mug



## Djbrax

Decided to break in the anniversary mug with a bottle I received for a pen. Thank you guys for all the hard work and its a lovely mug.


----------



## wolf creek knives

Nice!  Must have been a hell of a pour.


----------



## Lmstretch

I just received mine, and they are awesome!  Like Djbrax said, a big thanks to everyone that helped with the mugs.


----------



## Djbrax

wolf creek knives said:


> Nice!  Must have been a hell of a pour.


Indeed it was.


----------



## WriteON

Have fun getting it in shape.


----------



## Jans husband

Mine has just made it from across the Pond intact!!

The personal message on the invoice was much appreciated Jeff-Thanks for that and the time and trouble you have put into the project.

Mike


----------



## darrin1200

Got mine up north here. Just breaking it in over breakfast.


----------

